# can rabbits die from shock???



## i_luv_my_rabbit (Jul 26, 2004)

can rabbits die from shock :shock:


----------



## i_luv_my_rabbit (Jul 26, 2004)

PLEASE CAN ANY 1 TELL ME IF THEY CAN I AM REALLY SCARED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## i_luv_my_rabbit (Jul 26, 2004)

O SOME1 PLEASE ANSWER MY ? I AM REALLY SCARED!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## panacrent (Jul 26, 2004)

i think they can unfortunately!

i hope someone else is here to help, but i think you need to wrap yourbun up in a warm cloth or something and get her somewhere dark/safefeeling ASAP?

maybe you can try that for now


----------



## panacrent (Jul 26, 2004)

my book says that you should approach it slowlyand talk to it soothingly. grab it quickly and firmly by the neck and,supporting the back, place the animal as quickly as possible in adarkened transport box, where it will feel safe and hidden. if therabbit screams in fear, wrap it in a blanket as you pick it up. or anypiece of clothing. to create a dark wrap ASAP and hold in your arm orlap.

keep it warm and make sure it gets absolute rest until viswibly calmed down again.



also, try to stay calm yourself so you dont frighten the poor guyanymore. if you are feeling calm it will be easier to show the rabbitthat everything is ok.

let us know if your bun bun is ok!!!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Jul 26, 2004)

panacrent, you didreally well with that one! That's a tough spot to bein.

i_luv_my_rabbit, please let us know whathappened and how things turned out for you. There is usuallymore of us around to help out at a time like that but it was prettylate and on a Sunday night....I only just saw because I couldn't sleepand checked in to see if anything was new. Again, please letus know.

Raspberry


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 26, 2004)

Hi I_luv_my_bun,

They can die of shock andif exposed tocontinuingstress,they can have a heart attack andpass that way. 

How's your little one today? 

-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock (Jul 26, 2004)

Extended periods of stress can be fatal to a rabbit. See the following article . . .

*Frightened as a Rabbit: *

*Anatomy and Physiology of Fear and Stress in the Rabbit*

http://www.rabbit.org/chapters/san-diego/health/vet-talk/stress.html





Pam


----------



## Loz n Ebony (Jul 26, 2004)

Im sorry I dont no whats going on.


----------

